# W8 into a rabbit gti..who's done it?



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

haha well I thought it was funny


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: W8 into a rabbit gti..who's done it? (Youngdubber4)*

Ian Birch will probably do it soon..........


----------

